# Classical composers only deprofundis like : Verdelot,Crecquillon, Brumel, Isaac, why?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Philippe Verdelot is amazing what your probleme, dont know him ?
Same goes whit the others, i get hardly no comment on Franco-flemish prodige
im a bit a tad upset  

But have a nice day everyone dear loyal friends and follower, gentle & benevolant strangers
deprofundis love yah :tiphat:


----------

